#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities

## richa_tiwari

*About :* TIT was established in 1999 by Chandra Vadani Mahila Shiksha Samiti to impart quality education.TIT provides an ideal learning environment most conducive for the young techno savvy minds of the country to build their successful career. TIT Group has carved its niche in Central India and acclaimed highest reputation for excellence in Education, Research, Placements, Industry-Institute Partnership and a world class infrastructure.

*Branches & Intakes*

Electronics & Communication
120

Computer  Science & Engg.
120

Information  Technology
60

Electrical & Electronics
60

Mechanical Engg.
60



Placements
S.N.
Company
No. of    Selections



1
Tata Consultancy    Services (TCS)
173

2
Accenture
30

3
IBM Global
18

4
Persistent
07

5
EDS-Mphasis
40

6
Hexaware
25

7
Avaya
8

8
Syntel
27

9
Cognizant
13

10
Gammon India
07

11
WinIT
59

12
Godrej
09

13
L&T Infotech
20

14
Birlasoft
12

15
Liesux
56

16
Ocean Ship Maritime
34

17
Convergys
12

18
Zeppline Mobile
33

19
ETA
06

20
Morello e-Tech
15

21
Real Power Soft
30




TOTAL
634


*

Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------


## HURRICANE

> *About :* TIT was established in 1999 by “Chandra Vadani Mahila Shiksha Samiti” to impart quality education.TIT provides an ideal learning environment most conducive for the young techno savvy minds of the country to build their successful career. TIT Group has carved its niche in Central India and acclaimed highest reputation for excellence in Education, Research, Placements, Industry-Institute Partnership and a world class infrastructure.
> 
> *Branches & Intakes*
> 
> Electronics & Communication
> 120
> 
> Computer Science & Engg.
> 120
> ...


What was the last year cutoffs for admission through aieee (general category) at CSE.......

----------


## nitiarora

> What was the last year cutoffs for admission through aieee (general category) at CSE.......


[MENTION=100071]HURRICANE[/MENTION] Last years CSE Cutoff was close to 40,000

----------

